# TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?



## Sand1009 (10. November 2017)

*TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

Hallo,

ich habe mich hier angemeldet da ich Hilfe und Tipps zur Optimierung von meinem Bild brauche da es leichte Artefakte aufweist.
Ich spiele vorwiegend Rennsimulationen auf meinem Pc welchen ich an meinen Sony TV ( KDL 55w805a ) angeschlossen habe.
Das Bild an sich hat eine super Qualität nur habe ich eben speziell in Kurvenfahrten oder schnellen Bewegungen ein ganz feines Ruckeln wie auch immer ich das beschreiben soll.
An meinem Pc kann es nicht liegen, im Spiel habe ich immer zwischen 180-250 FPS je nach Strecke, daher denke ich das es an meinem TV liegt, da ja die Fernseher in der Regel
nur 60 Hz haben.
Im TV Menü habe ich alle künstlichen Bildverbesserer ausgeschaltet, da diese es ja meist verschlechtern was ich schon mitbekommen habe.
Zur Grafikeinstellung im Spiel habe ich eig fast alles auf maximal, bis auf Schatten und Reflektionen.
VSync im Spiel habe ich auf aus, da mir dann die Verzögerung zu groß ist.
Jetzt habe ich schon mitbekommen das man auch über die Systemsteuerung von Nvidia verschiedene Möglichkeiten hat.
Dort habe ich bereits die vertikale Synchronisierung ausgeschaltet (war vorher auf "Einstellung für 3D-Anwendungen") wodurch es etwas besser wurde.
Allerdings gibt es dort ja etliche Funktionen, nur kenn ich mich da eben leider gar nicht aus weshalb ich mich auch nicht traue groß etwas zu verstellen.

Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann, wie ich das Bild flüssiger bekommen kann.
Danke schonmal im vorraus.

Lg Sand


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

Begrenze zuerst einmal die fps auf 60 und probier dann noch mal. Manche Fernseher mögen keine hohen Fps zahlen.


----------



## drstoecker (11. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

Ich denke damit musst du leben, ein tv ist ja kein Gaming Monitor. Hat auch deshalb mitsicherheit ne hohe Verzögerung und das nimmst du als Ruckler war. Gerade bei schnellen spielen fällt das auf.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

Hohe FPS im CPU Limit können schlechte Frametimes verursachen die zu Mikroruckler und Stuttering führen also musst du entweder V-Sync oder einen Frame Limiter nutzen.
Mit einer AMD Grafikkarte kannst du im Treiber bei Frame Rate Target Control auf 59 stellen und mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte brauchst du den Nvidia Inspector oder RTSS


----------



## HGHarti (11. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

Das Problem habe ich mit meiner X-Box One an einem Sony TV auch.
Liegt bestimmt am TV


----------



## nur (11. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

auch schon den "gaming mode" am tv an dem anschluss eingestellt? es soll angeblich auch den input lag verbessern..


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

Wenn du gar kein FPS Problem hast solltest du Vsync mit Doublebuffer bzw. Bei NV Adaptive-Sync an machen. Das erhöht den Input Lag nicht und synchronisiert die Ausgabe, wie der Name schon sagt, mit dem Display.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (11. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

Fernseher haben heutzutage eigentlich nicht 60 Hz, sondern mindestens 100. Aber auch bei 100 hast du noch leichtes ruckeln bei Kameraschwenks etc. Erst ab 200 Hz ist damit Ruhe. Kannst ja mal dein Modell posten. Ansonsten (wie bereits gesagt wurde): Gaming-Mode aktivieren (sofern vorhanden) und Vsync an.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

Die Panels von quasi allen Fernsehern haben nativ 60Hz. Die 100,200,300,zwölfzigtausend sind Marketinggewäsch für Interpolationsverfahren bei einem interlaced(Halbbilder) Eingangssignal.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (11. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

Gut nativ mag das so sein, trotzdem soll man erst ab 200 Hz (Angabe) Ruhe haben. Wenn dem nicht so ist -> Schande über mein Haupt


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

Das mit den 200Hz kannst du am PC vergessen.
Die wenigsten Fernseher haben am PC mehr als 60Hz, selbst wenn sie ein natives 100Hz Panel haben.

@TE
Schalt mal Vsync im Treiber ein und probier es aus.
Damit solltest du stabile 60fps und ein flüssiges Bild haben.
Alternativ kannst du Vsync auf Schnell stellen.


----------



## Sand1009 (11. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

Danke für eure Antworten!



0ssi schrieb:


> Hohe FPS im CPU Limit können schlechte Frametimes verursachen die zu Mikroruckler und Stuttering führen also musst du entweder V-Sync oder einen Frame Limiter nutzen.
> Mit einer AMD Grafikkarte kannst du im Treiber bei Frame Rate Target Control auf 59 stellen und mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte brauchst du den Nvidia Inspector oder RTSS



Im Spiel selbst habe ich auch einen Framelimiter, ist das das gleiche? Ich habe übrigens eine Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070.

@Olstyle, wo stell ich das denn ein, in der Grafiksteuerung von Nvidia?
In der Systemsteuerung von Nvidia seh ich nur etwas von Dreifach Puffer den ich im Moment auf aus habe.
Und was ist NV Adaptive Sync, finde lediglich den Punkt vertikale Synchronisierung, die hab ich auf Aus!
Da gibt es ja glaub noch zur Auswahl Ein, schnell und halbe Aktualisierungsrate!?

@DeepBlue Mein Fernseher ist von 2014, ein Sony KDL 55w805a.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Sand1009 schrieb:


> Im Spiel selbst habe ich auch einen Framelimiter, ist das das gleiche? Ich habe übrigens eine Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070.


Ja, ein Frame Limiter direkt im Spiel ist am besten aber das bieten nicht alle Spiele. Zur Sicherheit kannst du ja FRAPS mitlaufen lassen um zu schauen ob die FPS wirklich begrenzt werden.
Je weniger FPS desto mehr Input Lag also wenn das Spiel mit 120-150FPS läuft dann kannst du auch auf 120 begrenzen um den Input Lag zu senken aber mehr FPS = mehr Stromverbrauch.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Panels von quasi allen Fernsehern haben nativ 60Hz.


Viele FHD Modelle haben 100 oder 120Hz. Bei UHD/4K ist technisch bedingt noch 60Hz Standard weil man in UHD/4K ja sowieso nicht mehr per HDMI zuspielen kann.
Trotzdem haben die LG OLED Geräte ein natives 120Hz Panel. Man kann aber nur in FHD 120Hz zuspielen. In UHD/4K gehen 120FPS nur per Zwischenbildberechnung.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*



Sand1009 schrieb:


> @Olstyle, wo stell ich das denn ein, in der Grafiksteuerung von Nvidia?
> In der Systemsteuerung von Nvidia seh ich nur etwas von Dreifach Puffer den ich im Moment auf aus habe.
> Und was ist NV Adaptive Sync, finde lediglich den Punkt vertikale Synchronisierung, die hab ich auf Aus!
> Da gibt es ja glaub noch zur Auswahl Ein, schnell und halbe Aktualisierungsrate!?
> .


Ist sollte auch die Option "adaptiv" bei dem Punkt  "vertikale Synchronisierung" geben. Das ist Vsync an wenn die Bildrate reicht und Vsync aus wenn die Bildrate zu niedrig ist. Meist ein ganz guter Kompromiss.

Wenn es dir sehr um den Inputlag geht kannst du auch "schnell" testen (da werden so schnell wie möglich neue Bilder berechnet und immer das letzte fertige bei der Monitorabfrage ausgegeben), ich hab mir aber sagen lassen dass das Spielgefühl dadurch tendenziell ruckliger wird (weil das Alter des angezeigten Bildes schwankt).


----------



## HGHarti (13. November 2017)

*AW: TV Bild ist nicht flüssig!?*

macht bei mir kaum einen Unterschied


----------

